# Best Cello Sonatas



## ScipioAfricanus

what do you guys recommend other than the usual Brahms, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Beethoven and Rachmaninov


----------



## Ukko

Someone recommends the Chopin?

Alkan.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

The Chopin cello sonata in g minor is good.


----------



## mmsbls

I'm not sure this counts but there's a transcription of Franck's violin sonata for cello. It's beautiful, but of course, it's essentially the violin sonata.


----------



## jurianbai

for cello sonatas I recommend Myaskovsky's Cello sonata and selected of Boccherinis.


----------



## Ukko

ScipioAfricanus said:


> The Chopin cello sonata in g minor is good.


Fap. [the software says that's not enough - so - FAP!]


----------



## waldvogel

Debussy's cello sonata is wonderful, but hardly lets you sit down before it's over.

Schubert's Arpeggione sonata is usually performed today as a cello sonata. The arpeggione was something like a guitar (six stringed, fretted) but played with a bow. I saw one at the musical instrument museum in Berlin, but have never heard it played. As far as I know, Schubert's sonata is the entire repertoire of the instrument.


----------



## Nix

The Chopin is decent, but I wouldn't recommend it- there's a lot better out there. I second the Schubert (my personal favorite), and the Franck- which was originally going to be written for cello (the du Pre recording is phenomenal). 

And there's a boatload of 20th century rep which I'm not as familiar with, but have heard good things about: Debussy, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Barber, Carter.


----------



## Air

Delius and Alkan.


----------



## joen_cph

Most people will find *Myaskovsky´s 2nd Sonata * immediately attractive; I´d especially mention the Arte Nova recording with Rudin, together with the other sonata and the lovely Cello Concerto. Some other Russian ones include those by _Schnittke_ (2), _Rubinstein_ (they are among his more catchy works), _Kabalevsky_, _Smirnov_ (more modern and influenced by _Denisov_, who also wrote one), _Prokofiev_, _Tcherepnin_ and _Silvestrov_.

As for the Scandinavians, the Romantic Danish composer *Peter Arnold Heise *wrote three good ones, the a-minor being really fine, and *Grieg* a good one as well (there is an Argerich recording). Likewise _H.D. Koppel_, _N.V.Bentzon _and some of the Swedish Romantics at least.

Among the Americans, the Virgin label *recording by Wallfisch of the Barber Sonata * and Concerto is one of the highlights of my collection. _David Diamond _also wrote one.

As for the German sphere, there are many - for example *Reger *(4, the earlier ones being quite catchy), *Hindemith* (good ones), _Weill_, _Toch_, _Pfitzner_, _Webern_ (a 1-minute work), _Mendelssohn_ (2), _Strauss_ ...

Some more French ones: _Magnard_, _Koechlin_, _Poulenc_, _Honegger_, _Faure_ ...

and British: _Britten_, _Ireland_, _Delius_ (very evasive, though).

Dutch composers: two recorded by the sometimes interesting, sometimes hysterical _Matthijs Vermeulen_; and at least one by _Pijper_ has been recorded.

*Martucci*´s is good, too.

*Martinu wrote 3; the recording by Dieltiens* on the Accent label is superlative, as can be heard for instance in the 2nd Sonata.

A really effectful and attractive work I recently discovered was the very Kodaly-esque *Concertante Rhapsody by the Croatian composer Papandopulo*:


----------



## Aramis

Nix said:


> The Chopin is decent, but I wouldn't recommend it- there's a lot better out there


No, there isn't 

I'll second recommendations of Grieg and two Myaskovsy's which I find equally attractive. I have this recording along with cello concerto, together it makes more than solid portion of cello music:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another nice one worth listening to is the one by Lalo - I say nice rather than mindblowing but it was a relatively early work and not particularly French or 'Espanole'-sounding either. Of the two Saint-Saens cello sonatas the first one is predominantly downbeat and the second one (a four-movement work written 33 years later) more multi-faceted.


----------



## Quartetfore

I would go along with the Grieg even though so much of his music has a sameness to it. I would add the first sonata of Mendelssohn.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Nix said:


> And there's a boatload of 20th century rep which I'm not as familiar with, but have heard good things about: Debussy, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Barber, Carter.





joen_cph said:


> Some other Russian ones include those by _Schnittke_ (2), _Rubinstein_ (they are among his more catchy works), _Kabalevsky_, _Smirnov_ (more modern and influenced by _Denisov_, who also wrote one), _Prokofiev_, _Tcherepnin_ and _Silvestrov_.


Yes, don't ever forget Prokofiev's cello sonata Op.119 : It's really beautiful.


----------



## misterjones

I find the Vivaldi pleasant enough, though I do not like the harpsichord/continuo. Did anyone ever record these as suites?


----------



## Webernite

Bach has some obscure viol and harpsichord sonatas, some of which may actually be by one of his students. Mischa Maisky recorded them on the cello with Martha Argerich on piano, and they work quite well as Romantic works:


----------



## Guest

Here's a nice album of cello sonatas:









Also, Rontgen is quite good:









I quite like cello sonatas and have many of the above. I'll have to check out some of the others mentioned.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I like the Franck transcription more than the original (Rare!), especially as played by Barenboim and his brilliant wife, Jacqueline-Du Pre


----------



## kv466

I like the Grieg sonata opus 36 and the Hindemith sonata for solo cello ver much


----------



## Head_case

Aramis said:


> No, there isn't
> 
> I'll second recommendations of Grieg and two Myaskovsy's which I find equally attractive. I have this recording along with cello concerto, together it makes more than solid portion of cello music:





> Most people will find Myaskovsky´s 2nd Sonata immediately attractive; I´d especially mention the Arte Nova recording with Rudin, together with the other sonata and the lovely Cello Concerto. Some other Russian ones include those by Schnittke (2), Rubinstein (they are among his more catchy works), Kabalevsky, Smirnov (more modern and influenced by Denisov, who also wrote one), Prokofiev, Tcherepnin and Silvestrov.


Yay!

Someone with good taste on this forum 

Tarasova originally did the recording for that Medzohgyraidihdalazklaiarazagaya Kniga (sp?) group which was distributed by Olympia.

I still love her versions of the two cello sonatas Good ones which compare - the Truls Mork recording as well.

I live the Kodaly Cello Sonata (solo - even better!) and the Prokofiev cello sonatas too.


----------



## Taneyev

I like Ysaye's solo cello sonata, and the one for cello and piano by Josef Wieniawski.


----------



## Pieck

Grieg and Debussy - very good it is
Shostakovich - this good very too
Schubert - me like
Brahms - bestest
Kabalevsky - it nice
Im tired.


----------



## SuperTonic

Nix said:


> And there's a boatload of 20th century rep which I'm not as familiar with, but have heard good things about: Debussy, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Barber, Carter.


The Barber cello sonata is gorgeous! I had the pleasure of playing it in college. It's one of my favorite pieces.
The Shostakovich and Prokofiev sonatas are nice too.
George Crumb wrote an interesting sonata for solo cello as well. It's a pretty conventional work compared to his later output.






(The audio is out of sync with the video in this one, unfortunately its the best quality recording I could find)


----------



## Lenfer

jurianbai said:


> for cello sonatas I recommend Myaskovsky's Cello sonata and selected of Boccherinis.


Dear *jJurianbai* I just finished listening to this on youtube, thank you for bringing it to my attention.:tiphat:


----------



## Oneiroi

What about Poulenc's? Heard it for the first time last year and it took my breath away. Quite lively and colourful, typical Poulenc...and this 2nd movement is a gem!


----------



## Taneyev

Lekeu - Magnard - Joseph Wieniawsky - Bridge - Delius - Godard.


----------



## unpocoscherzando

Borodin has a fine, underrated cello sonata which is worth hearing - melodic as always with him.

I agree with the suggestions of Grieg, Mendelssohn and Honegger, besides the obvious Brahms and Beethoven.


----------



## Evelina

I second the Boccherini recommendation. Though I'm still pretty new to classical music, I've really taken to Boccherini. His Cello Sonata in C Minor is particularly rich and full of life.


----------



## Vaneyes

Many good mentions thus far. I'll trumpet Ginastera, Enescu, Bridge, and these recordings.


----------



## jdavid

Frank Bridge (U.K. composer) 1879-1941 wrote a wonderful cello sonata in D minor circa 1913, or so. He wrote some other important music for cello. I own none of this, but heard a good friend perform the D minor sonata and remember the fine work it is.


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, I've Bridge's by Rostropovich with Britten. Benjamin was a very fine pianist.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

I agree with the Martinu response. They are fun and easy on the ears. I used to play them- which is another way of saying that they are not very difficult to play (I was not a particularly good or dedicated cellist!).


----------



## starthrower

Elliott Carter


----------



## vladinsky

There are really many beautiful sonatas in cello-piano repertoire,it is hard to name just a few. Maybe I could say some that are not amongst the most famous but still really beautiful: Locatelli - especially the 2nd movement; Miaskovsky 2nd sonata; Barber; Ligeti sonata for solo cello, I cannot remember now something else. Britten? If you like "modern" music.

By my personal opinion Shostakovich wrote maybe the best sonata for cello and piano. The piano and cello part are equally balanced tonaly and by difficulty (which is quite often not the case) , there is plenty of beautiful (and dreary) themes and virtuosic passages, also some great innovations in the genre. It is also very demanding, but worth every drop of sweat


----------

